
Musk lawyers accuse SEC of “unconstitutional power grab” - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/03/musk-lawyers-accuse-sec-of-unconstitutional-power-grab/
======
AndrewBissell
Never thought I'd see someone present the Walter Sobchak defense for a CEO who
routinely lies about his publicly traded company. "THE SUPREME COURT HAS
ROUNDLY REJECTED PRIOR CONSTRAINT!"

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

~~~
Thetawaves
Characterizing this as a 'Walter Sobchak defense' does add something to the
discussion.

~~~
dang
Not enough, and for sure not enough to make up for the allcaps.

~~~
Thetawaves
Did the caps like, assault your eyes?

